# 1983 320i engine rebuild



## lyonmar1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thinking about pulling the motor from my 320i this winter and giving it a good once over. Not trying to go nuts as far as replacing internals with high performance parts etc. I guess I am just wondering what I should focus on to begin with, and where the best place to get seal kits and other parts. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## monkey-leader (Oct 15, 2017)

A good once over as in a tear down/rebuild or just specific things that might go?

I'm not a BMW expert but I would try to do the following:

- Tear down/Inspect Parts. Be sure to mark what parts were where (IE No 1 Cylinder rods/pistons)
- Replace broken/out of tolerance parts.
- Hot tank/Magnaflux Block/Heads while its apart then get a valve job/new seals.
- You could weigh/balance your rotating assembly, but its not necessary unless you replaced pistons/rods/crank components.
- Polish Crankshaft main/journals.
- New rings/gaskets/bearings. 
- Re-assemble
- Break in your new engine before you thrash it.

I dont know but victor or fel pro for gaskets, sealed power for rings/bearings, or clevite for bearings if youve got the cash. 

Theres lost of DIY videos for all of this and its not as hard as you might think.


----------

